
Ask HN: Is someone trying to hack me? - Teichopsia
A few days ago I received an email from linkedin saying that my account had been suspended because they noticed unusual activity from outside linkedin and that I should reset my password. I didn&#x27;t act on it since I don&#x27;t use that service. Now a few minutes ago I got a similar email from twitter.<p>It seems someone is trying to hack me for some odd reason. Now, what can I or should I do?
======
baconhigh
enable 2FA on all your accounts if you haven't already done so.

~~~
Teichopsia
Thanks for the quick reply. Problem with 2FA is that it's a pain in my
country. I don't always get the text messages.

